# More :)



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Obviously much loved tiels. They are all beautiful!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What gorgoues babies. They are all so adorable.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

So beautiful!


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

So adorable they are


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Awww...your tiels are lovely =)


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Aww the little gray male in the last pic is tasting your lip gloss the way my Blitz used to. That is the cutest thing! *tears up*


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

Woah! The white one is just too beautiful.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for your words...yes they are sweet and i love them very much.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

That last photo is my favourite. He has such a loving look on his face.


----------

